# How do you keep track of all your passwords?



## Josiah (Dec 29, 2014)

I use a free piece of software called KeePass Password Safe. The KeePass file containing the passwords I store in Dropbox, a free online storage service.


----------



## Melody1948 (Dec 29, 2014)

I forget them all the time.  I like to use the same one, but some sites want you to add a number and some want it to be a certain length, then it gets too much.  I don't know why I just don't write them down, I live alone, hahaha


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm sort of like you, Melody,  I forget some of them and then I have to reset, but that's mostly on the sites I use the least.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 29, 2014)

I use the same pw for inconsequential sites. But I take my credit card, bank, investment, PayPal, email, Amazon accounts very seriously. I also change these pws periodically.


----------



## Lon (Dec 29, 2014)

I use the free download "DASHLANE"


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 29, 2014)

I mostly use the same thing, or a close version of it , so I can remember what it is, or at least guess it in a couple of tries. 
However, even then, I have trouble trying the different versions; so now I write them into my notebook on the ipad. that way I can just look up whatever I need a password for and there it is. 
Also, the iPad itself has a password protector, and it will save the password for me, so I usually don't even have to try and figure out which one it is. 
I really don't have anything important there that any one would have any use for if they did steal the password; so it is not a big worry for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2014)

Considering how many allegedly "safe" internet places get hacked all the time, I would never store my passwords online.  Seems to me like leaving the proverbial fox to guard the henhouse.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 30, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Considering how many allegedly "safe" internet places get hacked all the time, I would never store my passwords online.  Seems to me like leaving the proverbial fox to guard the henhouse.



That's my feeling also - I'd rather write them down in a ratty old notebook that I keep on the top shelf in my bedroom closet, behind the ...

... oops. Never mind.


----------



## oldman (Dec 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That's my feeling also - I'd rather write them down in a ratty old notebook that I keep on the top shelf in my bedroom closet, behind the ...
> 
> ... oops. Never mind.




Same here. I have a book of p/w that I keep by my computer.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

Keep them the the old fashioned way, on an index card...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Keep them the the old fashioned way, on an index card...



Next time you go out, pick up a key chain USB Flash Drive..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

I was always forgetting my passwords, so my wife had me install Keeper on my I Pad. Works like a charm. Now if I don't forget my Keeper password, I'll be all set.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

I've reviewed the security features of DropBox and found them very robust Since my Keepass file is itself password protected, I'm not too worried about storing it online and the convenience is really impressive. Both my sons can access all my accounts at any time from the convenience of their home. How many seniors have died or become senile and their heirs had no idea how to access their accounts. Let me tell you I've heard a lot horror stories about just that. Having your affairs in order in your later years is something you really owe your children and my keepass safe which besides passwords contains any number of upon my death instructions.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 30, 2014)

Handwritten in a little notebook.  Last I counted, I had 42 different sites that require password protection.  At my age, I can't remember what I did yesterday let alone what password I may have used on a specific site.  Some of my work sites require password changes every 60 to 90 days.  Those sites won't let you use anything that closely resembles the existing one.  I won't use an on-line "protected" site to store passwords.  Someone, somewhere, wrote the softward and can get through the security.  Someone, somewhere, is trying to crack the security on many of those so-called "protected" sites... and will.  Where there is an evil mind... there is prey to be had..............


----------



## kcvet (Dec 30, 2014)

MS Word


----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

This probably isn't the safest place, but I keep them in my notes on my iPhone....so handy. I really need to write them down on paper.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



Hahahaha!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 30, 2014)

For my important passwords, I do have my storage methods, but, I'll keep those to myself.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 30, 2014)

I had a keeper installed then thought better of it.   Anything on the internet can be hacked.   Then there is internet not working or computer not working so I went back to the old fashioned way and use an address book with index - now all I have to do is remember to take a note of new passwords if I change them - I haven't conquered that yet.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2014)

I just don't think there is any totally safe place to keep things like passwords online online or even just in the hard drive of your own system.  Every time somebody comes up with a safe place, there are 9 other guys trying to hack into it.  I use the internet all the time for transactions, but I'm not going to give thieves a break by keeping my passwords there.  

And, if you're keeping them on your hard drive in a program, if the hard drive gets fried, you've lost them.  Easier to just do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Lon (Dec 30, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> I just don't think there is any totally safe place to keep things like passwords online online or even just in the hard drive of your own system.  Every time somebody comes up with a safe place, there are 9 other guys trying to hack into it.  I use the internet all the time for transactions, but I'm not going to give thieves a break by keeping my passwords there.
> 
> And, if you're keeping them on your hard drive in a program, if the hard drive gets fried, you've lost them.  Easier to just do it the old fashioned way.



There are free online sites that use military style and CIA style encryption that are most definitely safe.


----------



## avrp (Dec 30, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 12348



Hahahaha!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 30, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> And, if you're keeping them on your hard drive in a program, if the hard drive gets fried, you've lost them.  Easier to just do it the old fashioned way.


This is exactly what happened to me.  My hard drive crashed.  I didn't have a backup email account, so every account that required an email account to reset your password was history - no email - no reset.   I had approx. 14 accounts (including an email account) with various login ID's, 13+ upper/lower/spec char passwords and nothing written down.  I did have them duplicated on my HD but if no HD access, no pwd access.  Lesson learned, I've never trusted any online backup system.  When I was working in computer security we cautioned user's about writing down pwds, but without exception all my co-workers had them written down and carried a copy in their wallet.  DO  AS I SAY NOT AS I DO!  

I had to have several of the accounts closed and then reopened them under new logins and pwds.  I now keep a backup on 2 jump drives my wife has one squirreled away somewhere and I have one in my personal safe.  I update them quarterly.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 30, 2014)

Flash drive.  No way would I trust a site and since you should change them monthly, it's quick and easy to change.  The tricky part is coming up with 50 (give or take) new strong passwords monthly.  

No you cannot have my Wizard101 info.  People actually steal accounts.  Probably on this or any other MMO.  People actually sell accounts on e-bay.  Both buyer and seller are insane.  Of course, the sellers are probably the ones that conned other players out of their info.  The buyers that think they can actually trust these sellers are stupid or crazy or both.  No, Blaze Duskdreamer is not my user name.  It is my avatar's name.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 30, 2014)

I have them in an address book. The important ones and the ones I use frequently, I have in my memory only.


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 7, 2015)

For passwords that I need away from home, I list them on my password-protected iPod.  For passwords that I only use on this iMac, I keep a small notebook by the computer.  I have about 100 passwords.  Can't possibly remember them all.


----------



## rporter610 (Jan 7, 2015)

That is very clever! I like it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't have that many passwords, I keep them written down at home in various places, important ones in the safe with related material.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 7, 2015)

mine are on a CDRW with the programs


----------



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2015)

Mine is easy; I only have one.  No problems.


----------

